# Turbo Pacs......Durham City......Avoid!



## Animal (Apr 25, 2008)

Even though this is my husbands account here goes..............

Hi there,

I am new to this site so please be gentle with me.
I am lady and drive a modified Audi TT.
I am here to make other drivers aware of a company which has just over charged for work that was not authorised and then when I complained they would not even explain the invoice.
Ok here is the short version of what happened.
Car was not running right. I phoned a company named Turbo Pacs in Durham City who said they could fix it. 
I had the vehicle dropped off at their premises and explained to the owner what was wrong and if he could check with the warranty company if any work that was needed would be covered by them so they could authorise it.
I left the car and awaited the phone call.
Later that day I was told the car was not running correct and one of the pistons was broken! Now at this point I started to think the worse and phoned my husband. He said that the piston had not broken as the signs were more likely to be a coil pack that had gone down.
The garage then said we have done this and that and the coil pack needs replacing. I asked if they could check if that part was covered by the warranty.
The reply was that wont be covered; warranties are not worth the paper they are printed on. I explained again that I would like them to check the cover and if the item is covered then they needed to get an authorisation number so that I could claim the costs once the work was done as I would be paying the bill and then claiming the money back.
Turbo Pacs ploughed ahead with the work without even mentioning an estimated cost!
Next day the car was ready for collection and I enquired what the cost was and an invoice for £363 pounds was presented to me.
To say I was in shock was an understatement.
I looked at the bill and one item stood out in a big way.
Spark Plugs x 4 = £148.48

I said that I would need to speak to my husband.
I went home and showed him the bill and he just laughed at items.

He said the spark plugs had just been replaced by an Audi specialist two weeks prior to this and even phoned the specialist to confirm the work. So they did not need done!
The charge of £148.48 for 4 plugs worked out at £37.12 each. Is that too much I asked? Too much that's at least four cars worth was the reply.
Then there was a £30 charge for test driving the car once they had finished the work. Now even I thought that if a garage mends your car then they would need check it as part of there own service to the customer to make sure their work was up to a high standard. But £30 for the privilege?

I returned the following lunch time after a call from the owner, a person named Marc. When are you coming for the car? I am leaving work now and will be with you in 25 minutes.
Upon arrival I could my car parked outside and next to my car another vehicle with two men inside who were obviously there to make sure the money was paid in full or they thought my hubby was going round.
But there was only myself a lady of 40 years young and 9 stone.

I asked Marc to explain the bill and what was for what?

Even after going through the bill he still never picked up on the cost of four spark plugs!

I had to ask `How much is four spark plugs` ? Well they are about £40 a set. 
Oh ok, so why have you charged me nearly £150 for a set?

Oh that's a mistake and then changed the cost.

Now if I had not questioned the cost then I would have paid well over the top for them.
As for the £30 test drive fee, well that is to cover the cost of his insurance!

So a lesson has been learned.

If you want to be ripped off, talked down to, receive poor customer care and be held to ransom then go to the above garage.

If not&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.

Avoid Turbo Pacs!


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

report them to trading standards, they used to be ok in durham


----------



## Sparks001 (Jun 18, 2007)

Did you pay with a credit card? - if so, you can dispute the payment through them, you paid under duress, as they were refusing to let you take your car unless you did, yes?


----------



## Animal (Apr 25, 2008)

They have been reported to Trading Standards. :evil:

Thanks for the advice and help. 

Regards Animal


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

thats bloody shocking, if it was me i would have went mental......... people just cant do that in this day and age. did you not show them prooof of having the spark plugs being replaced and did they show you the old piston? bet it wasnt even changed............ ASSHOLES!!!


----------



## philz (Oct 5, 2008)

I remember Turbo Pacs from my Renault 5 GT Turbo days. The owner Marc Dellapina was a mortgage salesman who owned a Dimma bodykitted Renault 5 GT Turbo and went into business selling dump valves and bleed valves. They always claimed to have the fastest R5GTT but were never able to back up their claims. When magazines offered to test their car they always had some excuse like their car had been broken into the night before blah blah.... They were never particularly popular in R5GTT circles and now that they've all but gone I guess they've moved onto other marques.

Unfortunately you've found out the hard way the type of company they are. Best put it behind you and warn off as many others as you can.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Thanks for the warning If you need any more work on your TT I would use Phil at Elite (07817847416) he is in Stockton abit of a drive for you but well worth it 
He is an ex Audi tech who set up on his own about 2.5 years ago he works on a lot of the guys in the north easts TT and other VAG cars


----------

